# Korean Fried Chicken



## Barbarainnc (Jun 22, 2008)

This is cooked by deep frying the chicken twice in a blend of flour and spices. The skin is very crispy fried this way.The oil temp is at about 350*. Usually wings and drumsticks are used. It is cooked 10 minutes taken out and drained, cooled 2 minutes then fried for another 10 minutes. Then the chicken is drained and tossed in a soy-garlic or a hot sauce. Any ever tried or made this fried chicken ? Restaurants are found in NY,NJ and CA. Anyone have a recipe?? Thanks !!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 22, 2008)

I did run across this.  If you Google Korean twice fried chicken you can read some articles that will give you other ideas.


----------



## PJP (Jul 15, 2008)

I have recipes for Korean chickens on my blog.  It's easy to cook and delicious.  Have fun!  

Soy based:
http://www.homecookingdiary.com/2008/06/korean-sweet-soy-glazed-chicken-wings.html

Spicy: 
Korean Cooking recipes & Asian Fusion Cooking recipes blog: Korean Spice Glazed Chicken Wings-Home Cooking Diary


----------



## powerplantop (May 7, 2009)

This is the recipie I used a few nights ago. I was happy with how they turned out, but I know I will play with the recipie more.

Ingredients:
Wings
Milk
Sea Salt and White Pepper
Corn Starch 
Oil
2 tbsp onion, finely diced
1 tsp ginger

For Sauce: 
2 tbsp Hot Pepper Paste (Kochujan)
2 tbsp Ketchup
1 tbsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp sugar
1 tbsp garlic
½ tbsp Korean red pepper (Kochukaru)
½ Korean green hot pepper finely diced
½ tbsp sesame oil
1 green onion
Sesame seeds for garnish
Soak wings in milk for ½ hour. 

Mix Sauce. 

Drain wings then season with salt and white pepper.  

Coat with corn starch, shake off excess. 

Fry until the wings in two steps. Fry until they just start to turn brown let them cool on a rack. Then put back in hot oil until golden brown. 

Sauté onion and ginger until tender then add sauce cook until it starts to get thick. 

Add fried wings and coat with sauce. 

This turned out very good but spicy! To turn down the heat use less Kochukaru and use 1 tbsp Kochujan and 3 tbsp Ketchup.


----------



## shalinee (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for the recipe. Am going to try that one day. I stayed in Korea for more than one year & I really fell in love with the food though not all. There are 3 particular dishes that my family really like. They are, tokbokki, pibimbap and bulgogi with rice. They come with kimchi too & that would just make my day. Corean Chili in London serves great Korean food. If you want to know how the dishes look like, check it out at Keep Learning Keep Smiling » Korean Food in London


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 14, 2009)

Shalinee,

Thanks for the nice words about my recipie and the link. 

On Sunday I made Dolsot Bibimbap you can see a pic in this thread.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/whats-for-dinner-sunday-july-12-2009-a-58822.html


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 25, 2009)

Korean Fried Chicken Soy and Garlic Version. 

Sauce: soften ¼ small onion in a tablespoon of oil. Add 2 cloves garlic (minced), ½ cup soy sauce, ¼ cup mirin, 2 tablespoons brown sugar, 2 slices ginger. Simmer 2 minutes, remove from heat and let steep.

Salt and pepper 2 dozen chicken wings. 

Dredge in corn starch fry in batches until they start to brown.

After all wings have been fried the first time fry them again until they are golden brown. 

Coat wings with sauce (reheat and strain before coating wings).


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 25, 2009)

You watch me cook them.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJvxpy3V7ms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMy6kGtnfJs


----------



## powerplantop (Oct 26, 2009)

This is my best version of Korean Fried Chicken so far. I used a basic Korean Frying mix with some curry powder. The simple sauce is soy sauce, Korean rice syrup, ginger juice and Korean pepper. 
Wings get rinsed in cold water then salt, black pepper and garlic salt. 
Mix 1 cup Korean Frying mix with ½ tablespoon curry powder (I used S&B), black pepper and garlic powder. 
Coat wings with flour mixture.
For first frying fry @ 325 just until they start to change color. 
Fry again @ 375 until golden brown. 
During second frying make sauce. Heat 4 tablespoons of soy sauce, 4 tablespoons rice syrup, 1 ½ tablespoon ginger juice and 2 tablespoons chili pepper. When it starts to boil add wings and coat. 
Sprinkle with sesame seeds.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 27, 2009)

*yum*



powerplantop said:


> This is my best version of Korean Fried Chicken so far. I used a basic Korean Frying mix with some curry powder. The simple sauce is soy sauce, Korean rice syrup, ginger juice and Korean pepper.
> Wings get rinsed in cold water then salt, black pepper and garlic salt.
> Mix 1 cup Korean Frying mix with ½ tablespoon curry powder (I used S&B), black pepper and garlic powder.
> Coat wings with flour mixture.
> ...





you pic looks so good..im craving for a korean chicken right now


----------

